
Samsung Printer firmware contains a backdoor administrator account - Garbage
http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/281284
======
digitalengineer
Reminds me of the Cold War when the CIA planted camera's inside XEROX copiers
and was stealing everyone’s secrets for decades.
<http://www.editinternational.com/read.php?id=47ddf19823b89>

------
neilwillgettoit
If you want some details about it:
[http://l8security.com/post/36715280176/uv-281284-samsung-
pri...](http://l8security.com/post/36715280176/uv-281284-samsung-printer-snmp-
backdoor)

------
Yver
When I read about that kind of backdoors it makes me wonder how nobody ever
ends up in prison for it.

~~~
jacquesm
Because there is no law that says 'if you as a manufacturer of some device
install a backdoor then that will come with a fine of 'x' or a jail sentence
of 'y''.

If you feel that this sort of thing warrants a jail term then you should lobby
for it to become a crime. As it is manufacturers are completely in the clear
if they do things like this, the only way to put pressure on them is to vote
with your feet.

~~~
krichman
I think it would fall under some sort of wire fraud or hacking, except that
you probably have to agree to it in the EULA so it was "allowed".

~~~
belorn
You can not sign away legal protection in a EULA. This is why EULA's normally
say's something like "we forbid everything, and leave you with no rights what
so ever, _except_ what ever rights the law guaranties that you have".

------
happywolf
Will Samsung receive more stringent investigations and sanctions than Huawei
had, given that Samsung is caught red-handed?

------
wildranter
I don't know why people buy Samsung stuff. As pg once said, they make
everything look like a microwave.

~~~
nodata
Nice microwave.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Galaxy_Nexus_smartphone.j...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Galaxy_Nexus_smartphone.jpg)

~~~
wildranter
Too cook your ears I guess ;)

